# Do you go to massages?



## Keishin (Feb 23, 2018)

This past year one of the numerous problems i've had is chronic head pressure which is why I've gone to massages and acupuncturists but now I've bought myself s massage cushion and never have my placrs been this sore after a massage... Hopefully it will help me in the long run. These machines are mynew best friend for sure.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2018)

Keishin said:


> chronic head pressure


Oh yeah?


----------



## Keishin (Feb 23, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Oh yeah?


Yes every day I devour a Banana for that necessary potassium and magnesium.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 24, 2018)

Nah. I've always found massages to be uncomfortable. They've never done anything for me. I also don't like being touched, so...


----------



## El Hit (Feb 24, 2018)

I go to a chiropractor and acupuncturist. He is famous here because he helps to fix the football teams in the city. At first I disliked the idea but when he helped with my back I was amazed so now I try to go at least one time a month.


----------



## Keishin (Feb 24, 2018)

Both have helped me as well in different ways. Combining acupuncture with massages if you have chronic problems is pretty much the only solution to anything from what I've experienced. Prescription drugs are useless. Naturally it's much costier and you have to find good, experienced people.


----------



## Katou (Feb 24, 2018)

Occasionally ... sometimes right after my manicure


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 24, 2018)

No, but I need one. I have so much stress built up in my shoulders and neck I’m surirpsied my head hasn’t fallen off by now

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Melodie (Feb 24, 2018)

Yeah, my mum owns a salon, so that's free massage whenever I want. Blessed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sumu (Mar 21, 2018)

No I give massages


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 21, 2018)

I massage my mother's feet every night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 21, 2018)

No but i want one really bad. And i want a real massage not the kind that leads to sex right away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Mar 21, 2018)

No, but I probably use one. Sometimes my back does bother me while I'm at work


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2018)

Dark Wanderer said:


> No, but I probably use one. Sometimes my back does bother me while I'm at work


Could*


----------



## Trog (Mar 22, 2018)

I haven't before, but my lower back has been giving me issues this past week, so I'm considering it.
I'm too young to be having back issues like this though. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Mob (Mar 22, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> No but i want one really bad. And i want a real massage not the kind that leads to sex right away.


I would choose the alternative

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 22, 2018)

mob said:


> I would choose the alternative



And what would that be?


----------



## Mob (Mar 22, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> And what would that be?


massage that leads to sex


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 22, 2018)

mob said:


> massage that leads to sex



This is why im gonna go to an actual message salon.


----------



## Mob (Mar 22, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> This is why im gonna go to an actual message salon.


Yeah salon workers are professionals so they wont try to get laid


----------



## Esdese (Mar 23, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I massage my mother's feet every night.



wtf 

getting some lannister vibes from this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mcpon14 (Apr 21, 2018)

I don't like some massages because they hurt, sometimes.  The masseuse grinds a bone in their hand or wrist into one of your bony areas and that is supposed to be soothing?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2018)

mcpon14 said:


> I don't like some massages because they hurt, sometimes.  The masseuse grinds a bone in their hand or wrist into one of your bony areas and that is supposed to be soothing?


You have tense muscles and aren't a twig it actually loosens you up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 22, 2018)

I have had a lot of muscle pain and want to try this out but I’m worried about wasting money so I’m always delaying till I have some extra funds


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 25, 2018)

It would probably be good for me but not a big fan of people touching me, so no...


----------



## Keishin (Apr 25, 2018)

mcpon14 said:


> I don't like some massages because they hurt, sometimes.  The masseuse grinds a bone in their hand or wrist into one of your bony areas and that is supposed to be soothing?


You might want to try cupping therapy instead then. It doesn't hurt but the more purple the area is then you can tell the places where the blood flow is unnatural and you can tell the professional massager/acupuncturist/physiotherapist/chiropractor to work on those specific muscle areas.



~M~ said:


> I have had a lot of muscle pain and want to try this out but I’m worried about wasting money so I’m always delaying till I have some extra funds


If you have actual problems, 1 time is not going to do anything, always go 3 times in couple of weeks to see the effects. Acupuncture gives me an entirely different effect for my ETD problems (it feels like an ant is pushing a door open in my eustachian tubes and gives me a twisting feel) compared to physiotherapist (once every couple of weeks my head feels clear for a few seconds almost as if a brick vanishes from inside of my head and appears again suddenly). 

The only thing you should remember is that they don't exist for no reason. If you feel terrible that's the time to try them out instead of waiting for things to get worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2018)

I don't because I cannot relax during it.


----------



## Keishin (May 7, 2018)

So I've been trying cupping therapy at home with silicone cups but the effects inside have not been noticeable. The blood flow itself however clearly gets better from doing it. Going to keep doing it every time I go to sauna still especially since cupping is usually recommended to do like 10 times even if you go to a professional so the effects might build up over time.

Anyway I decided to order a 100 needle pack of acupuncture needles that should be arriving this week. Since the cost of going to a pro acupuncturist is 55€ per, while the pack of 100 is 7,50€ + 8,90€ shipping so alot cheaper... I might try to go to the pro acupuncturist once so I can remember what meridian spots he used again. Can't put them on my back though...


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2018)

I also have some magic beans you might be interested in, Keishin.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Keishin (May 7, 2018)

Aruarian said:


> I also have some magic beans you might be interested in, Keishin.


Physical therapy has nothing to do with magic. The effects from 3x of going to any of them are much better than from using prescription meds like anti inflammatories. Atleast for pain and nerve problems, going by personal experience.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2018)

Accupuncture, cupping and chiropractic practice are not physical therapy, only physical therapy is. The first three are 'alternative' medicine with little to no evidence to back up their efficacy. Chiropractic and cupping therapy are more likely to to damage your body than they are to heal anything long term.

I'm glad that it feels like it's helping you, but keep in mind that the plural of anecdote isn't data. Selfmyofiscal massage is probably a good alternative, if you haven't yet tried it.


----------



## Keishin (May 7, 2018)

Oh they are physical therapy alright. They lower inflammation considerably like it or not. There is not enough evidence because creating pills is a massive business to lure people into when they don't work in Healing the problem only hiding it. Nothing else can help your body heal better than managing to speed up the natural process of your own body's healing process. 

Ah also I know this because my ailments are such that I can feel when something effects it and especially what makes it worse. Drugs make everything either worse or don't do anything so they are officially less effective in doing anything. I can even tell when heat or cold affect me alot. Cold makes it worse for a few days, using a warm grain bag on the shoulders makes it alot worse for a few minutes. Going to a sauna where it heats up my whole body effectively opening up the veins of the whole body does not do anything. So I can use sauna along with for ex. massage to make my body heal more effectively by letting the fresh nutrient rich blood flow to the nerves. Which is the reason why cold packs\long cold shower and cortisone type drugs make the problems worse - even though they lessen the inflammation, they also slow down the blood flow to the nerves.


----------



## Keishin (May 7, 2018)

Also acupuncture is funny because it has the most random effects from brain pressure change feeling to ear curvy feel so that clearly does something. I suggest people with problems trying them themselves than listening to others talking about "not enough proof take a pill please, alot of proof"


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2018)

Okay, enjoy your woo.


----------



## Keishin (May 7, 2018)

I will. While I read Benzobuddies and feel sorry for people who fell for that type of poison.


----------



## SoulFire (May 15, 2018)

Regularly have acupressure massage which is wonderful and can help with some ailments. Don't like cupping, though. It _can_ be painful and the bruising looks terrible.


----------



## Keishin (May 15, 2018)

SoulFire! said:


> Regularly have acupressure massage which is wonderful and can help with some ailments. Don't like cupping, though. It _can_ be painful and the bruising looks terrible.


Well I've noticed that the bruises heal much faster later the more you do it and aren't so black purple after a while. I should have done it yesterday but forgot... I have an annoying muscle knot in my neck that I'd like to get rid of but tried self acupuncture today so I just have to try it another day I guess.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 1, 2018)

No. When I feel pain I often wait till it fade.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 17, 2018)

yes whenever i visit my aunt, cuz there are a lot of super cheap massage places there! i don't do it out of necessity or pain or anything though. just there to relax and unwind. feels nice once in a while. 
i did have some back and arm pain once but i avoided getting a massage in case it made things worse.


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 17, 2018)

Going to a chiropractor  few times a year if I can afford it. Its so much pain, but its nearly always worth it.

I have a whiplash that needs maintenance.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 18, 2018)

No. I used to be an LMT though so I know firsthand of all the benefits. Its just so pricey.


----------



## Natty (Aug 19, 2018)

I got hit by a car years ago so shoulder massages is my crack.

I don't really believe in acupuncture or cupping as a method of healing. But as something for bdsm? Hell yeah dude. It's relaxing and the bruising via cupping is beautiful and feels nice.

I love love love love massages, shoulder massages helps my sore left shoulder a lot. It has the unfortunate side effect of me wanting to kiss the masseuse in a frenzy. So I have have to get a friend to do it on me instead of paying someone. Luckily my friend used to do massages as a living so I got it made.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope. Don’t like people touching me.


----------



## nobody (Aug 21, 2018)

I have no need for a massage since it won't t clenched my thirstiness.


----------

